# Sub for Essence of Jesus by Rustic Escentuals



## homesteaders (Feb 8, 2019)

Can anyone recommend either a good replacement for Essence of Jesus from Rustic Escentuals, or a blend of FO's and/or EO's that comes close? I purchased 4 oz to try back when they still had a bunch, but I only recently got around to using it for some gifts. Everyone loved it, especially the men. I tried to order more, but now they don't have it anymore because of a warehouse fire, and they have no idea when or even if production will start. 

For anyone who has used this, what do you suggest? Or, what are your favorite fragrances for men? Besides this, my most popular for men are lemongrass EO and a spruce/pine blend of EO's and FO's. Bay Rum is good, too, but I've had trouble finding a consistent source. I usually like bay rum from WSP, but sometimes when I buy the larger bottles, they smell "off" even when brand new.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 8, 2019)

Lavender. (essential oil) Old and young men love lavender. Many young men love rose as well. I know - your jaw just dropped in disbelief. 

They also really like vanilla notes in their fragrances.  And spice - like gingerbread-ish types.  Arabian Spice from BB is one I always have to keep on hand (I don't sell yet, but give a away a LOT).


----------



## homesteaders (Feb 8, 2019)

Lavender EO gives me a headache and makes me feel really out of sorts for a day or so when I make soap with it. I'll give Arabian Spice a try. Thanks!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 8, 2019)

Just what does Jesus smell like


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 8, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Just what does Jesus smell like




Heaven, of course!

(probably frankincense and myrrh type scent)


----------



## homesteaders (Feb 8, 2019)

I have no idea, but that FO sure is Heavenly! 



lenarenee said:


> Heaven, of course!
> 
> (probably frankincense and myrrh type scent)


Lol! Our posts crossed


----------



## Clarice (Feb 8, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Heaven, of course!


Best Answer EVER!!!!!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Feb 10, 2019)

There are a few fragrance oil suppliers that will dupe something for you if you have enough of a sample for them.  Maybe you could try reaching out to a few of them and see what they say.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Feb 11, 2019)

Spice Mahogany from Brambleberry. Made hubby shave soap with it.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 11, 2019)

My husband's favorite fragrance is campfire. 
He also likes Hawaiian sandalwood and eucalyptus/spearmint.


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 15, 2019)

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Spice Mahogany from Brambleberry. Made hubby shave soap with it.


Did it accellerate trace for you?  I used it to make a sample batch of soap but holy cow! It accelerated and riced. Did you experience this?


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Feb 15, 2019)

melinda48 said:


> Did it accellerate trace for you?  I used it to make a sample batch of soap but holy cow! It accelerated and riced. Did you experience this?



It did accelerate slightly. Didn’t rice but I was expecting it to. I think it’s definitely worth it.



Clarice said:


> Just what does Jesus smell like


Chocolate chip cookies. No wait that’s Michael the Ark Angel.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 16, 2019)

My fav is Cedar and Saffron from Bramble Berry <3 not just for the guys either!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi Lynnz! Long time no hear! I love BB's Cedar and Saffron, too. 


IrishLass


----------



## Dean (Feb 16, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Just what does Jesus smell like



Perhaps he smells like sugar cookies like his angels.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2019)

I used WSP Three Wise Men which is a frankincense and myrrh last year. It is sticking well. My hubby's favorite is BB Rustic Woods and Rum. I really like BB Cedar and Saffron too. Sandalwood (Sweet Cakes is my favorite SW) and BB Vetyver are two more I love. Right now I am testing Bergamot and Tobacco Leaf from Fragrance Buddy. It seems to be sticking well, and I really like it.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 16, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I used WSP Three Wise Men which is a frankincense and myrrh last year. It is sticking well. My hubby's favorite is BB Rustic Woods and Rum. I really like BB Cedar and Saffron too. Sandalwood (Sweet Cakes is my favorite SW) and BB Vetyver are two more I love. Right now I am testing Bergamot and Tobacco Leaf from Fragrance Buddy. It seems to be sticking well, and I really like it.


Have you tried 50 shades from WSP? We get it over here from eroma but the price has just skyrocketed and im looking for alternatives. It is a beautiful unisex scent but more masculine I think. It is not cologne-y at all.
My boys love it.

It’s more rounded than bay rum and the tabacco scents I have tried.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 16, 2019)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> My husband's favorite fragrance is campfire.
> He also likes Hawaiian sandalwood and eucalyptus/spearmint.


Hi JanelleTrebuna,  can you please let me know where you get your Campfire FO?  TIA


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Have you tried 50 shades from WSP? We get it over here from eroma but the price has just skyrocketed and im looking for alternatives. It is a beautiful unisex scent but more masculine I think. It is not cologne-y at all.
> My boys love it.
> 
> It’s more rounded than bay rum and the tabacco scents I have tried.


I have tried 50 Shades - it is very nice, but to me is men's cologne like. Several of my female friends like it though, so not strictly masculine. I don't know what to recommend in it's place. Quite a long time ago I used Rejuvenating Eucalyptus from BB which may be similar - in my memory anyway.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 16, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I have tried 50 Shades - it is very nice, but to me is men's cologne like. Several of my female friends like it though, so not strictly masculine. I don't know what to recommend in it's place. Quite a long time ago I used Rejuvenating Eucalyptus from BB which may be similar - in my memory anyway.


Don't bother with Perfect Man, then, because it is even more like men's cologne.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 16, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Hi Lynnz! Long time no hear! I love BB's Cedar and Saffron, too.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Waving Hi  yes it sure has been a while, but like a bad smell I keep coming back lol I have just started making soap again after quite some time.................Missed it


----------



## Relle (Feb 18, 2019)

Great that your back and making soap again Lynnz .


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 18, 2019)

Relle said:


> Great that your back and making soap again Lynnz .


Thanks Relle, nothing over the top just good ole soap for the shower, nice to see you again


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 19, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Hi JanelleTrebuna,  can you please let me know where you get your Campfire FO?  TIA


Amazon; the brand is Crazy Candles.

Janelle


----------



## homesteaders (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you all for the replies! I didn't receive notices, so I didn't know there were more replies. I will try the suggestions. I only have about half an ounce remaining. Probably not enough for another company to duplicate, but I'll give it a try. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## zanzalawi (Mar 28, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Have you tried 50 shades from WSP? We get it over here from eroma but the price has just skyrocketed and im looking for alternatives. It is a beautiful unisex scent but more masculine I think. It is not cologne-y at all.
> My boys love it.
> It’s more rounded than bay rum and the tabacco scents I have tried.


50 shades is one of our favorites too, has been sticking quite well


----------



## Ghost_Wytch (Mar 29, 2019)

I used Essence of Jesus for several years as a component of a blend but when they stopped selling it, I switched to Three Wise Men from WSP and it was so close to the same in my blend that my customers couldn't tell the difference. It's also very nice on it's own as a men's scents but a lot of women like it too


----------



## decisions (Mar 31, 2019)

It's back in stock


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 31, 2019)

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> It did accelerate slightly. Didn’t rice but I was expecting it to. I think it’s definitely worth it.



FYI: I love that scent and use it a lot for shave soaps... so hot processing. Last week, I made a batch of regular CP with Spiced Mahogany. It actually behaved pretty well in the bowl with some ricing and acceleration, but then heated on me in the mold. I ended up with some small FO pockets. <grumble> I don't gel my CP and soap at room temp - this was in my standard lard-heavy recipe I've made tons of times before.

Just wanted to warn others... it's not the friendliest FO out there. That said, I'm just going to keep that batch for myself since it smells so good. I can ignore the FO bits. Next time I'll just HP it - it's worth the hassle.

Other scents for men I really like: SC Green Irish Tweed, BB Cold Water, and NG Cracklin' Birch are all really nice.


----------



## Amy78130 (Mar 31, 2019)

I have some frankincense and myrrh fo/eo blend from WSP and it smells so good. Woodsy and masculine. Their prices are getting up there, so I’ve been using fragrance buddy. They have awesome prices on their website and they’re on Amazon too.

http://www.fragrancebuddy.com/

I just found this fragrance oil that seems similar to what you’re looking for... Ancient Incense.
http://www.fragrancebuddy.com/Ancient-Incense-MW-Type_fragrance-3.aspx



snappyllama said:


> FYI: I love that scent and use it a lot for shave soaps... so hot processing. Last week, I made a batch of regular CP with Spiced Mahogany. It actually behaved pretty well in the bowl with some ricing and acceleration, but then heated on me in the mold. I ended up with some small FO pockets. <grumble> I don't gel my CP and soap at room temp - this was in my standard lard-heavy recipe I've made tons of times before.
> 
> Just wanted to warn others... it's not the friendliest FO out there. That said, I'm just going to keep that batch for myself since it smells so good. I can ignore the FO bits. Next time I'll just HP it - it's worth the hassle.


Spicy scents give me hell as well. No pun intended lolol


----------

